# Any recommendation to live



## Exlord (Apr 2, 2015)

Hi, this is my first thread posted so if I do something wrong please don't judge me , I'm new to this site!

Going to the point of this, I want to live at Japan because I want to study college in there but I don't really know where to live because I'm not really familiarized with the places there. I would like you to give me some recommendations according to these few points I've considered about: -Why should I live there? -What is the time you need to wait from this place to Tokyo? -Are there any colleges near (20 mins far is the maximum) -What is the weather like? -Does it have a good atmosphere for a college guy alone by himself?

Please tell me a few options about so I can search deeper about it, also if you think my points are wrong or that I should add another one please tell me or correct me telling me how.
I count on you! Please


----------



## Raffish_Chapish (Jul 2, 2014)

So you are looking at moving to Japan for college and are not sure which area of Japan to live in?

You should probably look at colleges first, which ones are best for you - and ones you are able to get into, then research the areas from there. This approach is a bit broad so difficult to reply to as there are lots of areas with colleges...


----------

